# Canister Filter Question



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello,

I am kinda new to planted tanks and I am setting up a 45. I have been doing alot of reading here and other sights. I think I have a good start on what I need. So far I have gathered up Current Light. It is used but in good shape. I plan on puting in 2 65000K/10000K dual daylight bulbs. I have ordered the substrate and fert tabs from Aquariumplants.com and I plan on using the EI for Ferts. I have a pressurized C02 system. Now I just want to know about Canister Filters. Whats a good one thats not to expensive. I have a catalog from Thatfishplace.com that has one with a built in UV sterilizer. It is a Via Aqua UTC Canister for $219.99. Is that expensive? Whats the UV Sterilizer for? Is there anything else you guys think I should get for my new tank? I really dont want this to be a big mess.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi joefish691,

I see this is your first post, welcome to APC! I strongly recommend a well known brand name that you can easily find parts for when needed. Eheim, Rena, Fuval, or Marineland are all well known brands with good parts availability and customer service. If you need to add UV for green water, you can always add one later. Good water flow is important in a planted tank. I have a 45 gallon tall with a over 600 GPH of filtration.


----------



## Joey S (Sep 11, 2010)

UV sterilisers kill micro-organisms and other pathogens that can be found in your water. One of their main uses is to kill green water algae. Generally there is no need for a UV steriliser and if you do need one its best to pick one up later.

I'd have to agree with Seattle_Aquarist on the canister filters. Shop around online and you can pick up top quality brands (Eheim, Fluval, Rena, etc.) for cheap prices.


----------



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok now I really feel dumb, I thought I had a pressurized C02 system until I started reading further. I just have a regulator and diffuser.  I don’t have a reactor. I didn’t think I needed one. What do you use it for if you have a regulator and a diffuser? If I need one is there anything special I need to look for when I purchase or make one?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi joefish691,

Normally you use either a reactor *or* a diffuser.


----------



## corpsman8404 (Oct 5, 2010)

hey boss you can get a fluval 405 for 149.99 on amazon. that would be more then enough filtration for your needs. i have the fluval 405 on my 60 gal tank and i love it.

http://www.amazon.com/405-Fluval-Aq...1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1286321132&sr=1-1


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

corpsman8404 said:


> hey boss you can get a fluval 405 for 149.99 on amazon. that would be more then enough filtration for your needs. i have the fluval 405 on my 60 gal tank and i love it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/405-Fluval-Aq...1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1286321132&sr=1-1


i got a fluval 305 for my 20 long, pleeeeeeenty of filtration for only $25 bucks on craigslist...check CL out... i use fluval because thats what i tried first and had a good experience with them. i hear wonders about eheim too 

for circulation you could add a koralia one or two, best devices ever for water movement!! 

welcome to the club!!!


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've got an Eheim 2213 for my 46 bowfront. I'd say over $100 is too much for a sorta small tank. UV sterilizer is not needed but is for sure helpful. Its like a protein skimmer in saltwater aquariums. You dont need one but it makes a difference. Good luck with the CO2. I can barely get my DIY CO2 to work LOL


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had Marineland, Rena, and Eheim canister filters and all worked well enough. The marineland was probably my favorite, because it was the easiest to self prime. You have to suck the outflow tubing on my eheims to get them restarted (a dirty job to say the least).

My advice is to be careful when putting the canister filter back together after maintenance and then keep an eye on the filter for the next hour or so. If the parts are not put back together exactly the filter can leak or the impeller can be imbalanced and damage the mechanical parts of the filter (both have happened to me).

At this point, I'm not a fan of canister filters as I've gone to a sump/filter on my display tank and sponge filters and mattenfilters in my fishroom. The maintenance is much faster and easier with these and there are fewer potential problems.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

I think you'll find that any cannister gives amazing filtration. We have classic eheims and one Rena. Both do great. I think my eheim 2215 keeps my water crystal clear on my 75 gallon and that makes me like eheim a lot more  The tank is pretty overstocked.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I aim for about 10x the tank volume per hour, so a 45 gallon tank would get a filter or a filter and a power head that combined would give over 450 gallons per hour of water movement. 
Less than that does not seem to keep the debris moving in the tank for it to get inhaled by the filter. More than that is OK as long as the water movement at the surface is gentle ripples. If you see the fish waxing their surf boards their is too much wave action at the surface, and this drives off too much of the CO2 you are adding. 
A large volume in the filter allows for plenty of media to trap the debris. 
On my 45 gallon tanks I have several different filter set ups. 
One of them has an Aquaclear 110 power filter (Hang on Back style, but no cartridges) and an Aquaclear powerhead. This is more water movement, but these are stream and river fish. 
Another tank has a Rena XP2 and an Aquaclear 70, and a Koralia power head. Again, overkill. But these are spread out, so there is not a river-like flow, it is more diffuse than that. I have Angel fish and Congo Tetras, calmer water fish. 
Another of my "45" gallons is really a 46 gallon bowfront. It has a Rena XP3 and a mid-sized Aquaclear powerhead. There is a strong flow against the front glass, this tank is only 3' long. 
Another of my 45 gallons is a brackish water tank and has a Penguin 150 for filtration, it is enough because this tank does not produce much debris, and a Koralia power head for water movement. 
The last of my 45s has a small Eheim Ecco and a Rena XP3. Neither of these work very well, and are giving these products a bad name in my mind.

I have had Fluvals (half a dozen models) and they have all quit over the years except a couple of the smaller ones. I would not recommend one. I do not have any of the newer ones, but if they have the same problems they are not worth even a bargain price: The parts are not interchangeable. So if one dies, it is not safe to assume it is a source of spare parts for another one, even with the same model number. Buying parts is tricky, too. Filters with the same model number had changes through the years with no way of telling what model you really have. 

Rena Filstars: They seemed to be better than the Fluvals, but when I started with them it was just that they were newer. They are failing, too. 

Eheim: underpowered, poor filtration. I rarely have to clean these, because they do not pick up the dirt.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Diana K said:


> Eheim: underpowered, poor filtration. I rarely have to clean these, because they do not pick up the dirt.


Hmm my Eheim 2215 does amazing things for my greatly overstocked 75 gallon. I use the media that came with the filter. The water stays amazingly clear. The only thing I would add is a surface skimmer. I just dont think they are worth the price they come with.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I would imagine that everyone has a brand they believe in but here's my take on canister filters.


When I was in the pet business years ago, we sold Marineland exclusively. They're a pretty basic system compared to what else is available on the market today, but they work and work well. Marineland cansisters are simple to prime, operate, and clean. Parts are available for them and don't cost much. And, with as many units as I sold, I never once had a customer bring one back because it didn't work or call me and raise cane about having problems with it. They just work.

I have used them on my aquariums and never had any complaints. 

Whatever you do, be sure to buy quick disconnect valves for the intake and return lines (like the QD valves Marineland offers). These will definitely make cleaning and draining the system a lot easier for you.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

used both ehiem and fluval. quite and good quaility.


----------



## NickWayn (Oct 5, 2010)

I just bought 30-gal tank.
Should I use eheim 2215 or newer model?
Thank you.


----------



## joefish691 (Sep 12, 2010)

well if it helps you out. I went with that model for my 45 and it was really easy to set up. So far it is working well. I just put my plants in last night. So I dont know if things will change when everything fills in or not.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

NickWayn said:


> I just bought 30-gal tank.
> Should I use eheim 2215 or newer model?
> Thank you.


I use a 2215 on my 75 gallon and I always have crystal clear water. I have the 2213 on my 46 gallon. I think 2215 on a 30 gallon is overkill but you can definitely do it.


----------

